# it's day 38 and i want to quit quitting!



## likespaphs (Apr 27, 2008)

okay. so today is day 38 of no cigarettes and i really want a cigarette....
aaaaaarrrrrrrgh..........


----------



## Ernie (Apr 27, 2008)

Keep it up!!! Think of all the money it will spare up for more orchids! 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 27, 2008)

NO YOU DON'T!!!! Hang in there it's worth it! What are some of the good things YOU'VE noticed since you quit? Concentrate on those & how many MORE good things will come!


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2008)

I emailed you. There's many better ways to spend your time....:wink:


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

You can do it!!! You are a Paph Grower!!! Think of how long you've waited for stuff to bloom!

I started dieting in Feb., and have lost 25 lbs, but between then and now I've beat out lots of cravings as you will too.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 27, 2008)

you guys suck....
i mean, thanks. i'm probably gonna get some flavored toothpicks to occupy my hands and mouth. the nicotine lozenges and gum make it a lot easier...
i've been thinking about how much i save and what i should get myself as a reward with my savings. maybe an iphone, maybe some really exactly what i want bike shoes, maybe just more orchids...


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

Ernie said:


> Keep it up!!! Think of all the money it will spare up for more orchids!
> 
> -Ernie



Between the money saved and your new found lungs, you can take that trip to Borneo and climb to the rothschildianum sites on Mt. Kinabulu


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 27, 2008)

I need to QUIT also I need to set a date & stick with it this time. The 1st time I tried, my ex-wife told me to start again(I did). The last time I didn't sleep for 3 days(no it wasn't good drugs)LOL
Keep it up!! Hang up some Slipper Pics around the house, in the car, office ect & think about going to see them in the wild, or finding a new species..

Tom


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 27, 2008)

Hang on!!! You can do it! Just do it one day at a time and soon you will count the day you have not smoked and say I don't want to throw away all the hard work that I have already done . It help me quit for the past 20 years.


Ramon


----------



## Heather (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice job there, Rick, also....and everyone else who has quit or re-formatted their habits. It's hard...but worth it in the end.


----------



## ohio-guy (Apr 27, 2008)

*Quitting*

There is a new med out there called chantix that binds to the nicotine receptors in the brain and reduces cravings. I know a lot of patients who did very well on it. 
It may even be covered if you you have drug benefits.


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 27, 2008)

My husband smoked for almost 50 years. One day he decided that was enough and quit cold turkey. Sadly it was to late. I watch him die a slow and painful death from lung cancer. PLEASE, STOP NOW. You sure don't want that fate.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 27, 2008)

Go for it!!!! Its the best thing you can do for yourself and those around you. I never thought much about smoking when I was growing up....my mother was a smoker (pack a day, Pall Mall unfiltered....and she died at 65, from smoking related cardiovascular problems) my father smoked maybe once a year...and didn't inhale (there was a time when that line could be taken for what it was worth...). When I became a teenager, then in college, I didn't think about smoking...didn't (couldn't actually...I did try to inhale....never again!!!!!) smoke myself, but accepted that fact that maybe 1/3 of the guys I knew and 100% of the girls (no I am not kidding...100%...I always thought of smoking as a woman's habit) I knew smoked...and simply dealt with the smoke I was always exposed to. Didn't think about it. Then when I got married- to the first woman I ever met (at that time) who had never smoked, I got used to living in a smoke-free environment. I now cannot handle even the smell of a cigarette...I literally run to get upwind of a smoker on the street...otherwise I begin to wheeze and get headaches. My allergist told me that I am severely allergic to both tobacco and tobacco smoke. I once had to grab for my inhaler (I think albuterol is a continued legacy of my smoky upbringing) simply because I had to talk to a parent on open school night who reeked...(the Marlboro jacket was a giveaway)...sorry for this long rant....but I feel really strongly about this...and anyone who wants to quit has my fullest encouragement!!!!! Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey! Vitamin N [nicotine] is very powerfull. Keep strong and resist. Your cloths and lungs will thank you.


----------



## Hien (Apr 28, 2008)

-Volunteer to work a few days in a hospital cancer ward, and you will not want to put anything like a cigarette near yourself.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 28, 2008)

keep it up....more money for orchids, plus no more risk of tobbacco mosaic virus too
my grandpa and two uncles died from lung cancer


----------



## Corbin (Apr 28, 2008)

You have better will power than I. I 've never made more than a week. I 've got do do it soon though. good luck


----------



## likespaphs (May 1, 2008)

day 42.
it's the lozenges. one every hour or two for the first six weeks, then one every two to four hours for weeks seven and eight. then one every 4 to 8 hours weeks 10-12.
funny thing is that i'm on day 42 (as mentioned above) and i've only had one lozenge a day the past four. not on purpose. just sorta happened...


----------



## Corbin (May 1, 2008)

Good going. I have used the patch and the gum but never the lozenges.


----------



## Hien (May 1, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> day 42.
> it's the lozenges. one every hour or two for the first six weeks, then one every two to four hours for weeks seven and eight. then one every 4 to 8 hours weeks 10-12.
> funny thing is that i'm on day 42 (as mentioned above) and i've only had one lozenge a day the past four. not on purpose. just sorta happened...



My father believes in meditation, so he would say that when the thought of cigarette comes up in your mind. just watch that thought without any preconceive emotion or decision or judgement, of against it or pro it.
Just watch your thought, it will evaporate just like that, because when you watching your thought, it has no energy to feed on to last more than a split second, you could not even find it.


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

Uh what?! Stick with it; it's for the best. You're doing really well.


----------



## dave b (May 1, 2008)

Way to go. I re entered the world as a non smoker several years ago, and know that it can be difficult. 13 years of Marlboro reds. 

My personal take...stop counting the days. Seriously, tell yourself you are a non smoker. You're not quiting. You quit 42 days ago. You do not smoke. You are not going to smoke, because non smokers dont smoke. Sounds silly, but too much mental focus can be spent on negatives. Addiction is powerful, but so are the thoughts we fill our minds with.


----------



## MoreWater (May 1, 2008)

Hien said:


> My father believes in meditation, so he would say that when the thought of cigarette comes up in your mind. just watch that thought without any preconceive emotion or decision or judgement, of against it or pro it. Just watch your thought, it will evaporate just like that, because when you watching your thought, it has no energy to feed on to last more than a split second, you could not even find it.




:smitten::smitten::smitten:

on another note, while I LOVE getting boxes of plants, I could really do without newspaper stuffing laden with smoke. The stuff stinks.


Edited to say, good luck! You are not a smoker


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

Hello,

Ask non smokers about how they feel when they sit beside a smoker!!! Take into cosideration what the others have told you, too!!!! Do you think you are to be controled by a small white thing??? Well, think again!!!!!! 
If you really want it, you can do it! With no drawbacks and temptations!Think clearly what you want and why and just do it..!!!!! YOU are more powerful, than what you think!!!!

Take care and good luck...
Thanasis


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2008)

wow. who woulda thunk it....
yesterday was three months


----------



## MoreWater (Jun 22, 2008)

yaaay :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> wow. who woulda thunk it....
> yesterday was three months



Is it getting easier?

I seemed to have stabilized my weight loss at about 30 lbs off from the start, and it's becoming 2nd nature to me.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 22, 2008)

yeh, i don't constantly crave them. i used the nicotine lozenges and just sort of tapered myself off early. didn't try to, it just happened.

i don't really think i gained much weight. i maybe have put five or ten on but i don't have a scale and when i check at friends' houses, it seems only five or ten up...


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job, dude! (You looked fine to me when I saw ya last month.)


----------



## Ernie (Jun 22, 2008)

Keep it up!!! Welcome back to the world of non-smokers! Good job. 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats and stay strong. When you let your guard down for "Oh it's just one" that's when they sneak up and garotte you!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes!!!!! Congrats!!! and keep it up!!!!! Eric


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to Goooooo!! Keep it up!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 23, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Corbin (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations and, this will make you happy, your struggle has inspired me. Thanks to you I am now on day 8 as a nonsmoker. I know I have a long way to go but I am determined this time that I will succeed. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2008)

Good Luck Ed. Think of the plants and stuff you'll get w/ the money saved.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Congratulations and, this will make you happy, your struggle has inspired me. Thanks to you I am now on day 8 as a nonsmoker. I know I have a long way to go but I am determined this time that I will succeed. Thanks.



Dude! That's awesome!!! Keep it up! Keep it up!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 23, 2008)

Corbin said:


> Congratulations and, this will make you happy, your struggle has inspired me. Thanks to you I am now on day 8 as a nonsmoker. I know I have a long way to go but I am determined this time that I will succeed. Thanks.




sucker...
i mean, congrats! 
good luck. it ain't easy but it's important.
how are you doing it? are you using the patch or the gum or the lozenge or a prescription?


----------



## Corbin (Jun 25, 2008)

I am using the gum and am doing ok.


----------

